# Would i be wasting money to add 24D to MSMA?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got the ok from my Bermuda grass founder to use 24d and or MSMA on my newly planted Bermuda grass field.I have Trumpet Creepers (can't control them with MSMA or 24D),Nut Grass,crabgrass,johnson grass,pig weed,sicklepod.I have a tremendous amount of Milk Spurge.He said i could use 3 pints MSMA,2 pints Amine 24D i don't have any cotton within 3 miles but i do have some young soybeans no-tilled behind wheat about a 100 yds. from my Bermuda field.Will the MSMA take care of all the weeds i have listed the spurge in particular.Would you use surfactant?I need to buy a wick bar for my 4wheeler or UTV to wipe Trumpet Creepers with Round Up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Who told you to use that msma? Wth is the founder? Not sure I'm familiar with that person....maybe its a matter of title...not sure, but once again I say leave the msma alone, buy yourself some Pastora.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If your field is being used as a golf course, then msma is just fine. Don't use it on a hay field though.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I put MSMA on my pasture several years ago; 1% about 10 or so gal per acre. A couple of years later I put some cows on it. Was talking to the guy I bought the cows from and he said it had Arsenic in it. I looked at the label and sure nuf.

Guess I was lucky. I guess the distance between the application and the addition of cattle was enough to dilute it to the point that it wasn't harmful. Cows (heifers) and their sweetheart are doing excellent.

No more MSMA for me. It says on the container what it is intended for but doesn't tell you what not to do with it. If it did I missed it.

Mark


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you know there was one of these?

Investigative Program Coordinator
USDA OIG Investigations
101 South Main, Suite 311
Temple, TX 76501
oig.usda.gov

I believe MSMA is only labeled for some turf bermudagrass, now


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you know such an organization exists?

Investigative Program Coordinator
USDA OIG Investigations
101 South Main, Suite 311
Temple, TX 76501

oig.usda.gov


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Did you know such an organization exists?
> 
> Investigative Program Coordinator
> USDA OIG Investigations
> ...


http://www.usda.gov/oig/invest.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## tonyinmemphis (7 mo ago)

best thing on the market for Nut Grass is that truly take it out IS SEDGEHAMMER 1.3 OUNCE BOTLE MAKE 80 GALS 80 SPOONS CUT HANDLE TO MAKE IT FIX INSIDE BOTTLE. NOW IT $1.00 A GAL. $80


----------

